# Marsh Hen Hunting Help



## Jsthunting (Sep 30, 2015)

So new to Marsh hen hunting and I am looking for some tips. Not sure if this is the right place but they live near the water so I figure this would be close.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Sep 30, 2015)

What are your questions. The higher the tide the better. Usually marsh closer to ocean is better. Find a flat or marsh area that is flooded and then look for tall dense patches and pole to them. Use a pole to beat the grass to get the birds up. When you get to the flat you can bang on the boat, they will start cackling if they are there. That way you can get an idea of numbers and direction to start.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 30, 2015)

High high tide and a long push pole. Just point do not lead them


----------



## kwarner (Sep 30, 2015)

This week would've been a good time to get out there with these huge tides we've been having.


----------



## Jsthunting (Sep 30, 2015)

I've always been told high tide is the best. But recently talked to a guy who said he does real well at low tide. Because they come feed on the mud banks. He said he kinda just waits till they come down shoots a few than shoots the ones that fly off. The boat banging thing helps a lot and y'all have answered most of my questions. Thanks!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 1, 2015)

If you go at low tide and you aren't getting stuck, you are in the wrong place.  They like to feed on low tide in marsh exposed at low tide.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Oct 1, 2015)

When I fish I see them on the banks and fly across the creeks. But you would be lucky to kill two or three. If you are in the right area on flood tides killing 20+ is super easy.


----------



## Uptonongood (Oct 1, 2015)

I hunted marsh hens for years around St. Simons Island, always on the flood (incoming) tide.  We hunted 8ft tides and a strong NE'er blowing which really flooded the marsh.  These recent high tides were a marsh hen hunter's dream.

My suggestions are two parts: first, hunt the incoming tide, moving up the little feeder creeks, it makes poling the boat much easier.  As stated, bang on the side of the boat with the pole to make the hens jump.  Funny, I've never seen anyone shoot behind a marsh hen, they are that slow.  Oh, do not take a good/expensive gun, the salt water could ruin it.  And you don't need anything bigger than a 20 ga, a .410 would be perfect.

The second recommendation: do not hunt under motor power.  I assisted federal LE guys during marsh hen season and we made a bunch of cases for shooting while under power.  We looked just like other hen hunters, we were shooting occasionally, too.  We actually popped a county commissioner and his kid, too.  Boy, was he sweating bullets until we assured him he was not worthy of a news release.  So be sure to do it legal and have a blast.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 1, 2015)

Uptonongood said:


> I assisted federal LE guys during marsh hen season and we made a bunch of cases for shooting while under power.  We looked just like other hen hunters, we were shooting occasionally, too.  We actually popped a county commissioner and his kid, too.  Boy, was he sweating bullets until we assured him he was not worthy of a news release.  So be sure to do it legal and have a blast.



Traitor!


----------



## wray912 (Oct 1, 2015)

if you arent limited by high tide...the tide was to small or you were in the wrong place....big tide plus stout NE breeze = dead hens


----------



## Uptonongood (Oct 1, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Traitor!



 

Working with LE was a real lesson.  They know all of the tricks and are way ahead of hunters and, boy, are they sneaky!  We hauled the jon boat in a normal looking truck with Georgia plates, had a magnetic sign advertising a plumbing business on the side.  You never would have known we had launched with all of the other marsh hen hunters.  

It was a great experience and I learned I am not made out to be LE.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Oct 1, 2015)

Uptonongood said:


> Working with LE was a real lesson.  They know all of the tricks and are way ahead of hunters and, boy, are they sneaky!  We hauled the jon boat in a normal looking truck with Georgia plates, had a magnetic sign advertising a plumbing business on the side.  You never would have known we had launched with all of the other marsh hen hunters.
> 
> It was a great experience and I learned I am not made out to be LE.


Now you know all their tricks... Please share!!


----------



## Uptonongood (Oct 1, 2015)

tradhunter98 said:


> Now you know all their tricks... Please share!!



It was so long ago, their techniques are much more sophisticated now, I wouldn't have any idea what they're doing now.  I'm imaging the use of drones, electronic surveillance stuff, night vision stuff, geez, who knows what all they have now.

LE commandeered my research boat with me and my tech in it, to chase after a suspected drug float plane that landed near St. Andrews Sound.  The LE sergeant didn't give us a chance to get out when he jumped in the boat, he just took off. 

 As we approached the plane, which was anchored, he turned to us and said "If any shooting starts, get down."  No "censured"! You think?

They didn't find any drugs here but we heard the next day that the South Carolina boys did when it landed up that way.  The dope was in the pontoons.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Oct 1, 2015)

Now they just patrol social media and find plenty.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 1, 2015)

If you don't break the law you do not have to worry about it. It is bad to get a ticket duck hunting but to get one hunting Marsh hens


----------

